# Discus Forum



## Lionel (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.discusasahobby.com

great site, ive been a member for years.. focus is discus, but you can find info on just about anything. 

-Lionel


----------



## gseith (May 8, 2007)

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/

This is another great forum discus keeping.
-greg


----------

